# 21st Feb "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

I'm away the middle Wed of Feb so have gone for the 21st Feb for the next "Kneesworth" meet. Jan meet was an excellent start to 2007 so lets see if we can keep it going 8)

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
moley
was
TTonyTT
phodge & David
citrix20


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Everyone welcome
> 
> I'm away the middle Wed of Feb so have gone for the 21st Feb for the next "Kneesworth" meet. Jan meet was an excellent start to 2007 so lets see if we can keep it going 8)
> 
> ...


Hopefully should be able to make it Norm 

Powerball competition?? :roll: :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Norm,

Ill try and get along as well. It's a good job it wasn't the previous week as I'll be in Rome.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hopefully should be able to make it Norm
> 
> Powerball competition?? :roll: :wink:


ditto ditto


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully should be able to make it Norm
> ...


Norm's post just reminded me to get mine out again ... 

Now my arms ache


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


You got it started then!! :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hopefully should be able to make it Norm


 8) 


NaughTTy said:


> Powerball competition?? :roll: :wink:


I'd best get my wrist action sorted then  only up to 7500 so far :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> Ill try and get along as well. It's a good job it wasn't the previous week as I'll be in Rome.
> 
> ...


 8) will be good if you can make it, we'll be in Devon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully should be able to make it Norm
> ...


 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Norm's post just reminded me to get mine out again ...
> 
> Now my arms ache


Hi Tony, will you be joining us for the big Powerball wrist off then :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Norm's post just reminded me to get mine out again ...
> ...


I've done 9500 8) I'm hoping that's good.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


11312


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Paul - that's just showing off!!

Norm, put us down as attending too - had such a good time last time, can't stay away!!

:lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

11575 :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> Norm, put us down as attending too - had such a good time last time, can't stay away!!


Excellent. Great to hear you had a good time, makes it all worth while :-*

Will be good to see you both [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've done 9500 8) I'm hoping that's good.
> ...





thebears said:


> 11575 :roll:


Well we are all impressed I'm sure, but can you repeat it on the night 

I assume we are all just doing the 30 second sustained speed ? As I think I saw that 60 and 90 second tables were also recorded


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


Not done the sustained speed one before.

BTW my record is now 11544 - just a tiny bit behind Dale


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

10984....You two must have had too much practise :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I got my Powerball last week and so far I've lightened and polished the giro, replaced the led's with multi-coloured ones from Autoleds (although this did need me to get the Dremmel out), Swissoled the outside but de-waxed the string (now a Milltek version) and last but not least I've replaced the bearings with these new fangled DEFCOM ones. The results speak for themselves; 0-26000rpm in less then 6 seconds. :roll:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I got my Powerball last week and so far I've lightened and polished the giro, replaced the led's with multi-coloured ones from Autoleds (although this did need me to get the Dremmel out), Swissoled the outside but de-waxed the string (now a Milltek version) and last but not least I've replaced the bearings with these new fangled DEFCOM ones. The results speak for themselves; 0-26000rpm in less then 6 seconds. :roll:
> 
> Graham


You star, will you be joining us for the "wrist off" :lol:

Have you re rubbered it as well with a wider lower profile strip around it :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> ...Have you re rubbered it as well with a wider lower profile strip around it :wink:


Actually I have Norm but I didn't want to sound as if I was showing off :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > ...Have you re rubbered it as well with a wider lower profile strip around it :wink:
> ...


Never doubted you had oh great mod king [smiley=dude.gif] :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thought it was time for a reminder ... and I *think* Norm's away this week, so I'm bumping for him :wink:


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

And there was me thinking this was a TT meet. :roll:

Going to try to get along this time.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Thought it was time for a reminder ... and I *think* Norm's away this week, so I'm bumping for him :wink:


Thanks Tony [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> And there was me thinking this was a TT meet. :roll:
> 
> Going to try to get along this time.


Need to be broad minded and shouldered to be a TT owner :wink:

Hope you can make the TT meet 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Norman, I'm going to have to miss out on this month 

Overstretched my social and financial calendar a bit recently so I'm gonna stay in with the telly I'm afraid.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry Norman and others, cant make this one next time


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Another sorry here I'm afraid. Someone's coming to test drive the TT tomorrow so it might be sold by the evening  .

Next Kneesworth I should be in my new motor 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry Norman, I'm going to have to miss out on this month
> 
> Overstretched my social and financial calendar a bit recently so I'm gonna stay in with the telly I'm afraid.


Hi Paul

Thanks for letting us know.

Might actually have a chance in the powerball wrist off :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Sorry Norman and others, cant make this one next time


OK

By the way this was the pic I mentioned last month of you at Gaydon admiring Graham's TTR










More pics here http://normstrm.swilland.com/cgi-bin/index.pl

C U next month hopefully


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Another sorry here I'm afraid. Someone's coming to test drive the TT tomorrow so it might be sold by the evening  .
> 
> Next Kneesworth I should be in my new motor 8)


Shows you how out of touch I am, didn't realise you were getting a new mota 

Hope all goes well.

Norman


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, I'm never doing that agin!!

:?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Well, I'm never doing that agin!!
> 
> :?


What happened Penny?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shocking, it was!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Shocking, it was!!


Spill :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Went along, had a really good time. Nice small meet, just 4 of us. Good to get to know people in a smaller group.

Left the meet at 10:30.

Got home at.....

Wait for it.......

Wait for it......

Bloody 1AM this morning!!!!!!

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The map wasn't upside down *again*?? It's so annoying when that happens.

btw all, sorry I didn't make the meeting. Had to go into London (unexpectedly) for some meetings and got back too knack'ed for a night out. cry:

And I'd been powerball practising all month too ... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Bloody 1AM this morning!!!!!!
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil:


Wrong way round the M25?? :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, ha ha!! :x

If only it was that simple.....

A505 was closed at Blagdon (?), because they were working on the tunnel. Followed the diversion signs through the village which took us out in to the countyside, down some single track lanes to a very nice 'Diversion Ends' sign in the middle of nowhere!

So we went back to the village and followed the SatNav instead. Picked up signs for the A1(M) and thought 'Great!'. Got to the A1(M) - sliproad closed for roadworks! Could've (and probably should've!) gone North on the A1 and turned round at the next junction to come back down. But we didn't.

Followed the signs through Letchworth and Hitchin and ended up in Luton where we found the M1. Excellent. Or not. Slip road closed in both directions for bleepin' roadworks!!

By this time we're getting totally fed up of hearing 'Turn around when possible' so we switched the SatNav off.

Followed the signs down to St Albans to pick up the M25.

Got on the M25 at midnight, thinking 'oh well, another 20 mins and we'll be tucked up in bed...'.

No such luck. Found ourselves at the front of a rolling road block with one of those pretend Police car Highways Agency thingies. Well, this rolled slower and slower until it stopped. Tanker stuck somwhere ahead.

So we sat there for 30 mins until they had created a taper to take us off at the next junction, over the roundabout and back on again. Still didn't see any stuck tanker though!

At least the M40 was clear!

What is this country coming to! Do we close down all the motorways and trunk roads every night?

Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

And I'm still not a very happy bunny this morning!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ooooh heck - I can imagine the boiling of blood even from here 

I've had a similar journey home but nowhere near in the same league as that :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

phodge said:


> Bloody 1AM this morning!!!!!!
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil:


My god that's terrible. Sorry to hear this.

Twice on the way home I've suffered with a closure of the M11 to M25 junction and I've had to go all the way down to the Redbridge roundabout to be able to turn round and come all the way back - there's no exits at all - and the annoying thing is they didn't have any signs before the last open exit at Harlow, which I could easily take :x

Better luck next time :roll: :wink:

Anyway, I thoroughly enjoyed the cosy meeting and the Stefado (?) - excellent choice. Also all of Norman's track day experiences 

See you next month.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Strewth - so sorry to hear you and David had such a nightmare journey home, hope it hasn't put you off joining us at future "Kneesworth" meets.

Glad you enjoyed the earlier part of the evening at least. I certainly enjoyed the evening - company was ace :wink:

Norman


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Don't worry, I've calmed down a little now! I can even (almost) see the funny side. I just don't survive too well on 4 hours sleep!! :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Oh, ha ha!! :x
> 
> If only it was that simple.....
> 
> ...


That is an amazing tale, bring on road pricing as well and you would have paid for all that Bllocks.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> That is an amazing tale, bring on road pricing as well and you would have paid for all that Bllocks.


Dale - are you coming to the next one?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > That is an amazing tale, bring on road pricing as well and you would have paid for all that Bllocks.
> ...


Not if it takes that long to get home :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


We'll follow you next time!


----------

